

Predicting March Madness: On Tournament Structure and Bracket Scoring Rules - danger
http://blog.smellthedata.com/2011/03/predicting-march-madness-tournament.html

======
tlow
The bit about choosing good loss functions is a nice general point that I find
is ignored in many machine learning set ups: if you're going to work so hard
making a model optimize some objective, make sure it's the right objective!

~~~
danger
Thanks. I (obviously) agree. The only problem is that it's not always
computationally easy to optimize the thing you really care about.

~~~
bumticks
Totally. It often becomes a trade-off of doing an alright job, e.g.
approximately, optimizing the loss you're really interested in vs. doing a
great job optimizing a tangentially related but much less appropriate loss.

